# Gameguard error 114?



## Killazys

I get it when I play ANY game using Gameguard, such as Soldier Front or Maple Story..

It tells me to close the application causing the problem. What am I supposed to do?


----------



## avalanch3

Taken from http://www.plaync.com/us/support/doc_1712.html?prod=10 after Google search

GameGuard Error 114
*Question*
I am receiving GameGuard Error 114. 
*
Answer*


> Most of the issues that we have seen attributed to this error message have been due to a firewall. If you are receiving this error message, we suggest trying the following steps.
> 
> First, try disabling any and all firewalls that you have running on your machine to see if this alleviates the issue.
> 
> If it does not, you'll need to adjust your firewall exceptions to allow exceptions for these files: LineageII.exe, L2.exe, GameGuard.Des and GameMon. Des. Specific instructions for this can typically be found on the respective manufacturers' websites. The process will vary by manufacturer. The default locations for each file are as follows:
> 
> "C:\Program Files\Lineage II\LineageII.exe"
> "C:\Program Files\Lineage II\system\l2.exe"
> "C:\Program Files\Lineage II\system\GameGuard.des"
> "C:\Program Files\Lineage II\system\GameGuard\GameMon.des"
> 
> If you are still receiving this error message after trying these steps, you should make sure that you have no third party applications attached to the Lineage II program.


----------



## Killazys

Yea, I made sure I exited ZA before playing the games.


----------



## Killazys

Bump. Can anyone help?


----------



## amagnien

Yes you may have exited ZoneAlarm but sometimes even if you exit it its still blocking so easily go to program list and make it trust and then exit. Also check if your Windows Firewall isn't on. 

One more thing is that do you have a router???


----------



## Killazys

Yea I have a router.

(Note: I had this router on my old computer as well. The games worked fine on my old one but the old one WAS custom made so...)


----------



## amagnien

It may be a problem with the computer configuration or the game configuration... Check for them.


----------



## brutal134

HELP!!!

When I play Bots (acclaim) the gameguard says turnoff your firewall or proxy... 
I already turnoff all my firewall and proxy (i am a Firefox user).....
When i play it it will still say turnoff your firewall bla bla bla ...
My antivirus is NOD32 (eset)
please help i really want to play bots.....

PS: yesterday BOTS works (i played the game) but today it wont work!!! waaaaaaaa!!!!


----------



## ilikecheez

hey avalanch3, i have this problem but im no wizz on computers so could you or anyone else tell me how to do this thing with the firewall?

Thanks


----------



## Woodham

http://portforward.com/routers.htm look for your router, then find the game you want to play. hope this helps.


----------



## ilikecheez

Ok thanks but its ok, i already figured it out.
im not 100% what i did lol but i went to my antivirus and found a list of programs, all the essential thing were ticked like ebay ect, but soldier front wasn't ticked, so i ticked that and it worked!

Thanks for your help


----------

